# lets see some of your big fish



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

just wanted to see some pics of your big boys you guys have caught over the years. heres a few from my boy and myself.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

dadsfuture bass pro


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

good times


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

couple more


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

He's hooked for life! Were those GA or OH bass?


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

yes he is!! now if I can get him a big buck Ill have me a huntin partner and a fishin partner. those are all Ga. fish. havent had to much luck with the big fish here in Ohio yet but im trying.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is my youngest son (10-years ago) holding a hog Ohio largie...


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

love seeing the kids out fishing! nice fish


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

Not huge, but the biggest LM I've caught out of the Cuyahoga.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Ga. transplant said:


> yes he is!! now if I can get him a big buck Ill have me a huntin partner and a fishin partner. those are all Ga. fish. havent had to much luck with the big fish here in Ohio yet but im trying.


I think the thing you'll have to get used to is that big fish in OH are like 3lbs+, whereas in GA it's more like 6lb+


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

thelatrobe33 said:


> I think the thing you'll have to get used to is that big fish in OH are like 3lbs+, whereas in GA it's more like 6lb+


ya thats seems just about right so far.. ive started cat fishin a good bit more, they seem to be plenty big enough up here.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's my Biggest Bass. She was a post spawn female....


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

here is the biggest bass I've caught..out of good old Lake Erie and my biggest smallie..both coincidentally 18.5" and both from 2010


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Ohio has some good bass.


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

Here are two from this year....


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

here's a few of my big 'uns this year, including my buddy's 6lb 10oz from april...all of these are from this year and without a boat might i add...ima be dangerous next year when i can fish from a boat!

















career best 4.5lb smalley in sept 









my biggest topwater


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's one from this year...caught it on a topwater frog, what a blast.


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

The bigger one is a 6.5 lber caught in south central ohio. The smaller one is a 4 lber from Lake Erie.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

ohbassman said:


> Here's one from this year...caught it on a topwater frog, what a blast.



Oh my ohbassman. That is a real nice looking BASS FISH. Nice pic...


----------



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow, those are some nice looking fish! 

Here are some of the bigger ones I've caught over the last couple of years. Two of them I had put in a couple other threads over the last few weeks, and were caught this year. All of them came from the same lake and were 6+ lbs.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

looks like you found out where the big boys are hangin. nice looking catches guys. whats some good baits you use up here to catch the bass? down south we used zara spooks, flukes,sinkos and spinner baits mostly. ive had some real good luck up here with flukes so far.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

dude, can i go fishing with you?


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

heres a few of mine


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

I got nothin' on these guys but...


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

The first one is from a buddys pond caught on one of my own hand tied spinnerbaits , little over 7lbs .

The smallmouth was taken on an inland lake in Ohio it was 21" and right at 6lbs.

They were both caught this year .


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Why did you hold back Mike? You should have shown some of the bigger ones


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow, some great fish here.

Here are a couple from Erie this fall.
My buddy caught this pig, 23". We didnt have a scale with us.
 

I caught this little one, about 21 1/2".
 

I caught one on Sandusky Bay last spring that was every bit of 23", but the pic didnt come out very well. I was by myself. Anyone guess on a weight of a fat SMB of this length. I was thinking around 7lbs?

I caught this LMB at Smith Mtn Lake one night fishing for stripers. It was bleeding a little, I hope it made it.


----------



## lordhell (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice bass, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Frank-O (Sep 6, 2010)

Multiple catches, multiple days


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

hoooooleeeee shitballs franko. incredible fish. where you from man?


----------



## Frank-O (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm from the Toledo area. The lunker i'm holding with my bass club shirt is from Lake Fork, Texas. The others are from a sweet spot right here in NW Ohio. Don't ask, i ain't sharing that spot...lol...i've caught several 8's, 7's and a boat-load of 6's & 5 lb'ers from here. Unfortunately, it's the only good fishing spot west of Sandusky. The DNR totally ignores us over here in the NW part of Ohio because of Michigan.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

heres a few of mine,not all my best but my others would give away locations too easy,Bulldawg,I know exactly where you're at on that lake...used to be a good producing spot a few years ago.
 
this one was 21 inches

 
22 inches,post spawn
 
22 inches in December
 
21 inches post spawn
 
24 inches post spawn

most of these pictures are from 4 to 7 years ago,minus the first one is from this past year.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

All from Central Ohio....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Some of you guys have reeeeel teenie heads or you're doing the go go gadget arm thing and holding the bass waaaay too close to the camera.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats a lot of pics! I don't have many pics but heres a 5 1/2 pounder I caught last year on a Jitterbug. My biggest last year was 6lbs. exact.


----------

